# Poulan Pro lawn Tractor will not climb hill



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

My poulan pro 42" lawn tractor slows down on hills and gradually stops. I have to come off accelerator multiple times before it will actually pulls the hill and that's without the blades engaged. I changed air filter, gas filter and spark plug. Oil level looks good. I have brand new drive and deck belt. Can anyone explain what's going on? It started lagging on hills when I was pulling a load behind mower. That's when I changed belts but to no avail.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Does the motor also lag/bog down or speed up/run faster?

What is the tension play on the belts?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

After confirming belt tension is good a per Milty...

You say "oil level is good." Is that the engine, or the trans? This a hydrostatic drive unit?
Rule of thumb, should be able to take any rider or walk-behind up against a wall and spin the tires
at least on dirt/gravel. On pavement not all units have that in 'em.

Post model etc., perhaps I or someone else can see if there's a service bulletin on it.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

Belt tension is approximately 1 1/2-2 inches of slack. Engine level is good. It's not hydrostatic. Runs great on flat ground. I have a second smaller belt at transmission that poulan do not sell. It sits underneath the drive belt. It has a lot of slack. The approximate distance between belt is 4" across and I can squeeze belt together. I don't know the correct name for this belt. I have to get it from transmission company.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Per post #2 the OP needs to add detail. As in, when it stops does that mean engine stops, or mower stops and engine still running? Two totally different fault streams there. Either engine or drive belt/drive.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

Engine remains at idle speed. Drive train stops pulling when starting up hill.
Poulan Pro 19A42 lawn tractor.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Poulan Pro lawn Tractor 19A42 will not climb hill*

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
clark1032
online
Member
Join: Feb 2012
Posts: 13

Posted this earlier but the person that responded left me hanging going on 5 days. 

May 01, 2019 · #1
Poulan Pro lawn Tractor will not climb hill
My poulan pro 42" lawn tractor slows down on hills and gradually stops. I have to come off accelerator multiple times before it will actually pulls the hill and that's without the blades engaged. Engine idle remains steady but drive train stops pulling. I changed air filter, gas filter and spark plug. Oil level looks good. I have brand new drive and deck belt. Can anyone explain what's going on? It started lagging on hills when I was pulling a load behind mower. That's when I changed belts but to no avail.


----------



## pawaparen (Dec 16, 2021)

If you need a tractor, you don't have to look for something super branded. You need a workhorse for your farm, which means study the technical characteristics of the purchase. I bought my agricultural machines from https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk /. I am very pleased with how my tractors work and was pleasantly surprised by the prices when buying. Therefore, my advice to you is not to chase advertising, you don't need it. You need quality and reliability, and when you make a purchase, think about them. Good luck to you!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

clark1032 said:


> Engine remains at idle speed. Drive train stops pulling when starting up hill.
> Poulan Pro 19A42 lawn tractor.


Have you tried advancing the throttle....


----------

